# My new neighbor



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Been seeing this little fellow(or lady) about every other day. It isn't very scared and dosent bother my cats (or at least they don't seem bothered. I have seen it playing with the neighbors dog. We used to have a Grey fox around but haven't seen it in about 6 years. This little red moved in first of the year. kinda like having him around. Never seen a red around here until this year and have seen at least three spread out over about 15 miles. been seeing a lot more greys also.





Steve


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, I wish we had reds here, but I'd be careful if he gets hungry he's liable to be looking at your cats in a different way.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

They are thick in my town. Before I bought my house there was one that would sun in the driveway. Someone complained and the cops shot him. Im guessin they are thick in town cuz of the yote population. Sure do drive the dogs in my neighborhood crazy at night sometimes, even mine lol. Sometimes in the winter during snowstorms Ill catch one coming out of the end of the tube that goes under my drive. Cool little critters. I haven't seen one out at the farm for years.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i would love to have a neighbor like that

the reds must be on the move right now in my area

ive been seeing alot of them as road kill while driving

along with badgers,havent seen badgers around here for years.

just this summer ive seen over a dozen road kill ones,mostly southern minnesota

but a few here in the central part of the state


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

After I posted on this thread heading home from work I seen 2 of these guys in the middle of the street about 5 blocks away from my house by the old feed mill. They love it around there


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very cool to have a fox running around. We use to have a couple around here, but haven't seen them in a while, we do have plenty of coyotes though.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

olsonfia said:


> After I posted on this thread heading home from work I seen 2 of these guys in the middle of the street about 5 blocks away from my house by the old feed mill. They love it around there


A town 10 miles from me has a feed mill on the outskirts. Foxes and raccoons are thick! Still in the city limits though :frusty:

Steve


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yea I know its an old post but.......Cant help it, that's the one predator I let walk. They fill the niche designed by nature to keep things in balance IMO. Its predators like coyote that kill them because they are "competition" and in their "territory" etc.. that has really unbalanced nature. A coyote that close, I would blow holes all in him fast as my trigger finger could work. Foxes I believe have an inherent good side to them, as you mentioned he played with a dog. However as Don mentioned, if hunger becomes a problem, then he will revert to whatever it takes to get by. Let him be brother, that one is of the let live variety.


----------

